# отдавайся



## Angloaussie

фраза из сказки Викторий Токаревой "Мои враги". Вот контекст:  

– Инна, ты должны достать мне номер в гостинице на июнь.
– Ты послушай, что ты говоришь! Как я тебе достану номер в сезон?
– Делай что хочешь. Иди отдавайся, плати, ври. Нужен одноместный номер. Поняла?

I'm not quite sure what to make of отдавайся here, think it might mean 'sell your body'? Any ideas? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Maroseika

Angloaussie said:


> 'sell your body'?


Exactly.


----------



## estreets

Not exactly. Just giving it for free, a kind of barter  Sex for a room


----------



## Maroseika

estreets said:


> Not exactly. Just giving it for free, a kind of barter  Sex for a room



Excuse me, but how can it be free and barter at the same time? Yes, sex for room, but is it really free?


----------



## estreets

Maroseika said:


> Excuse me, but how can it be free and barter at the same time? Yes, sex for room, but is it really free?


Отдаться in that society meant free sex, right? But as she meant to try to get something instead (a room) it wouldn't be named quite free, it was a kind of personal gain.


----------



## Maroseika

estreets said:


> Отдаться in that society meant free sex, right? But as she meant to try to get something instead (a room) it wouldn't be named quite free, it was a kind of personal gain.


You know, I don't understand what we are arguing about. Of course отдаться doesn't presume  any payback, but oтдаться за... is a widely spread expression, and this is exactly what's meant here: отдайся за номер. And this is how Angloaussie understood it - sell your body for a room. What's wrong?


----------



## estreets

I don't understand this either. Отдаться means to sleep over ultimately, OK? Any objections?


----------



## oirobi

Отдаться (_кому_ - _dative_) means "to have sex" (with s.o.) - plain and simple!


----------



## Maroseika

estreets said:


> I don't understand this either. Отдаться means to sleep over ultimately, OK? Any objections?



Yes ma'am, no objection, ma'am! And in the present context it clearly means making sex for room, doesn't it?


----------



## Angloaussie

I think I've got the overall drift...thanks everyone.


----------



## LilianaB

_Sell your body_ is the closest in my opinion.


----------



## covar

отдаваться - give oneself (to), give in (to) (о женщине)

продаются (sell) только за деньги
отдаются (give) по любви, из-за интереса, из-за комнаты, за всё (иногда даже за деньги)


----------



## LilianaB

I don't think in the colloquial sense of the phrase it is only for money - for some services and favors as well.


----------



## estreets

I agree with covar. Отдавайся here = переспи. One can say that переспать means here selling your body but it's just an interpretation. She was offered to put out... if we want to explain we can offer a vague explanation. Otherwise we can try to find a better word or phrase, which will allow understanding the word in every context. Not only in this exact one.


----------



## marco_2

I know it's off-topic, but once I heard that in Yaroslavl отдайся means something like продвинься, e.g. on the bus or tram - is that true?


----------



## covar

marco_2 said:


> I know it's off-topic, but once I heard that in Yaroslavl отдайся means something like продвинься, e.g. on the bus or tram - is that true?




See *отдайся*


----------

